# Speed and stamina without brittle tissue and tendons?



## 2legit2quit (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm new to this site, this is my first thread.  Here goes....
I play college football and lacrosse so I don't get much time to train, just over the summer.  I'm around 212lbs, 6ft, 10-11% bf, 22 years old and am looking for something to take.  My goals are to increase speed and endurance without sacrificing my body.... meaning without increasing my chances to get injured.  Speed and endurance are my primary goals if another gains come with it thats cool to.  I read real good things about Anavar and some good stuff about Fina to.  Also heard Clenbuteral is great for endurance even though I don't no much about it.  My main concern is I've been reading that lots of these make you tendons and muscle tissue weaker.
So what is the best steroid for speed and stamina that wouldn't weaken my tendons, tissue, and make me more pron to injury but will make them stronger if anything??

Any suggestion, opinions, or advice would be great.  
Thanks


----------



## mac762339 (Apr 16, 2009)

Anavar anavar anavar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PM me and I will answer any questions I can aswell as personal experience with it.


----------



## rottsnhell (Apr 16, 2009)

AAS does not weaken tendons. If anything they get stronger, just at a slower pace then muscle tissue. Injury can happen when you build muscle tissue so fast that the tendons cant keep up due to the lower blood supply. Work out smart then that wont happen.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Apr 16, 2009)

Anavar nice thats what I figured, I'm glad it was easy to make up my mind on this one.  Thanks Mac I def will be PMing you soon.  
I alright I just heard stuff like winny makes your tends bigger but more brittle.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Apr 16, 2009)

Whats the news on Clenbuteral and Fina?  I don't really know much about them.... can someone tell me a little about them


----------



## mac762339 (Apr 16, 2009)

Look on this site under articles theres a good Clen article there. Listen your new but people won't help you unless you help yourself. Google shit before you post questions here .Aquire some info first then if there are things you don't understand or questions on the info you gathered people will be happy to help.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Apr 16, 2009)

Fair enough your right I'll research the clen and fina. I've really only been reseaching anavar. Thanks


----------



## kaju (Apr 16, 2009)

I have been in the boxing ring for over 25  years. It is a different game today than just 10 years ago. At 45 I still fight mma. I do not fight pro any more but I do go into the ring to teach and to keep in shape. I would guess fighting and football/lacrosse would be the same needs. 
my choice is anavar and eq. there are studies that show eq strengthens tendons. 
Rotsnhell is correct. aas make the muscles grow in strength faster than tendons can catch up. Listen to him.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Apr 16, 2009)

Ya I read that to that I heard Eq was best for strengthening tendons.  Can Anavar and Eq be cycled together?
Also do you know how long these stay in your system if I were to get drug tested for them?


----------



## rottsnhell (Apr 19, 2009)

like kaju said anavar and eq would be great for your needs. if i had a possibility to be drug tested thats the first thing i would be researching! you can find steriod profiles pretty much anywhere. most sites where you buy them have profiles. steriodprofiles.com.Theres threads on here with profile sites. mac76 offered his help. You can pm me. Quit sounding so lost!lol anyways anavar has a life of like 8-12 hours and EQ is like 7-10 days, a good two weeks to be safe.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Apr 19, 2009)

Ya Kaju is right the Anavar and EQ is my dream cycle.  I just wanna try var alone first... though I've never injected, I think I might just wanna say fuck it and do the var/eq cycle.  But how would I run Eq if I ran Anavar at say 50mg for 12 weeks?


----------

